# Aramaic: I am Yours. Save me.



## mouthpiece

I know that it's a long shot that someone will know enough Aramaic to translate for me, but I'm willing to give it a try. I'm looking for this phrase in Aramaic.. 

I am Yours. Save me. 

Yours with the capital y refers to God. If need be, you can replace Yours with the proper synonym. aka: God, Christ, Messiah, Lord, etc. 

thanks so much in advance.


----------



## wonderment

mouthpiece said:


> I know that it's a long shot that someone will know enough Aramaic to translate for me, but I'm willing to give it a try. I'm looking for this phrase in Aramaic..
> 
> I am Yours. Save me.
> 
> Yours with the capital y refers to God. If need be, you can replace Yours with the proper synonym. aka: God, Christ, Messiah, Lord, etc.
> 
> thanks so much in advance.



Hi, there. It's been two years since I learned to read Syriac (this must be the Aramaic dialect you have in mind), so I'm a bit rusty but I'll give it a try. 

I can only give you a transliteration as my computer can't write in the Syriac Estrangela script (a cursive script written from right to left, no vowels (sort of) so it's a bit tricky to actually write this out in the Syriac script).

I am Yours. Save me.

enna-na (I am) dilak (belonging to you). proqayn (save me). 

(I'm assuming that the addressee is singular and male. The imperative changes if the addressee is either female or plural.)

In place of 'dilak' (which is a bit odd because 'dil' is actually a preposition in Syriac, meaning 'belonging to') you can substitute the following:

servant of Jesus: *bed-iso*
servant of the Lord: *bed-marya
servant of God: *bed-alaha

(The * corresponds to no letter in the English alphabet. It's called 'E, and is a voiced pharangyeal fricative, the pronunciation of which approximates a gag. Also there are three s's in the Syriac alphabet: semkat, sade, and sin. I can't differentiate them typographically here, but the one used above in the spelling of Jesus is 'sin'.)


----------



## mouthpiece

Thanks so much. If anyone can put it in script or even just affirm that it sounds right, I'd appreciate it very much. 

thanks!


----------



## JAN SHAR

In Syriac it would be ܐܢܐ ܕܝܠܟ ܦܨܝܢܝ
I am not completely sure about the spelling of the verb though.


----------



## radagasty

JAN SHAR said:


> ܐܢܐ ܕܝܠܟ ܦܨܝܢܝ



The spelling of the verb is correct, but that which wonderment used was actually ܦܪܘܩܝܢܝ.

Talk about thread necromancy, though!


----------

